# Dinner & a Movie



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Has anyone ever seen this show on TV?

I've been asked to be a guest chef on the show and have never seen, nor heard of it. I've asked a # of friends and they are very familiar with it,apparently it's a movie of the week format that has a chef do 3 or 4, 90 second spots before the commercial break. The demo is supposed to be somehow tied in with the theme of the movie.I will be shooting this month on the 27th and 28th. I'm actually pretty excited. This may turn into something I can do quarterly.What do you think?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

so what's the movie?....usually there's an interviewer, sometimes they can be total bubbleheads. If the people you're working with are good then go for it! What an opportunity!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

OH!! THIS IS NUTS!!! 
First Momo, and now you.
OMGosh. I guess I need to start asking you for some personal belongings, ya know,ebay 
That is sooo cool! I've seen it.
I'm so happy for you. Congratulations!
Listen to you "I'll be shooting on the yadda,yadda,yadda":smoking: 
I'm starting to smell the next replacement for Food Network,
"CHEF TALK TV"


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Do it! Do it!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Yes!!! I've seen it, although some years ago. It's a fun format. Brad, your personality is perfect for this. I _do _think you should wear a name tag so no one thinks Billy Joel is doing the show.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

so when do you hit the big screen? i want to save the date!! i hope it's a good action flick and not some boring romance.:smiles: 
kat


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I couldn't agree more! It's one of my wifes favorite shows!!! Will your head get big after this? Will we recognize you or will you be walking around like this:smoking: afterwards?
The dish usually ties into the movie and they have the 2 hosts helping to make the dish with the expertise of the real chef who kind of acts like the straight man. It's not a time for teaching anything about cooking so much as teaching about the dish itself and the tie ins from the dish. Like where the item comes from, how it's grown etc. It's a chance to joke around and have fun... I'd kill for an opportunity like this! No really....I mean it! You need anyone bumped off?:crazy:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You know you need to gimme a DVD copy.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

That's great!! You'll have students FIGHTING to get in your class!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

OMG!

You guys are to much.

I don't know the movie yet, I should know by next week.

Mezz......Billy Joel!umph.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

We get the show up in Canada too. Quite funny! HAve fun with it Brad!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

oh I hope for the early 70's..A Clockwork Orange, Deathrace 2000, Texas Chainsaw Massacre. AND cape chef


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what would you make to go along with Texas Chainsaw? BBQ?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

If it's the Blues Brothers will you be making whole fried chickens?

Oh and plain white toast?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

A Clockwork Orange.know theres a challenge. I'm hoping for something like,from water to chocolate, babettes feast or who's killing all the great chefs of Europe. Boring?What about Alice in wonderland, I could make a pretty "silly" sauce:smoking:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

smoked caterpillers, tart tarts, turtle soup, rabbit with mushrooms, jello.....red jello don't know why just keeps coming up, tea infused something, 
oh boy this could be really fun.

Wizard of OZ.....poppyseeds, corn, flying monkeys, lollipops, Kansas stuff.....


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Colleen and I watch that show all the time it would be so wild to see you on that show. Do you know when it will air?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I don't know yet. I'll hopfully find that out when we film in a couple weeks. I'll be sure to let you guys know.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'm pulling for *Tom Jones!*








(I couldn't find a graphic with chicken legs...)


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

Goodfellas would be a great movie to do, you could cut the garlic with a razor blade.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yes, CC!! That's fun!! I can't wait to hear what movie you'll get. Do you think you'll be nervous? How did you hook up with this?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Any word yet, CC? :bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Just found out my son really likes this show. He said Friday was Spiderman.
Spun Sugar?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Definately Ribs


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

OK guys, these are the dates, times and movies.

I don't know which movie I will be featured on at this time.

2-11 8:00pm "mod squad"

2-18 7:30 pm "tomorrow never dies"

3-11 8:00 pm "no such thing"

3-18 8:00 pm "the freshman"

3-25 7:30 pm "blown away"


I had a really fun time filming and the hostess was great.

I made a risotto dish that I monteed with a foie gras/roast chestnut butter, served in a baked empire apple garnished with a pomme maxem. Sauces where an butternut squash coulis, a apple essence, and a chive oil. Off center I made a quenelle of butternut squash and stood a parmesan lace in it. Dragged some balsamic redux,and a sprinkle of fleur de sel, tellicherry peppercorn and fresh grated cinnamon stick.

Spent 45 minutes in "makeup" with Ruth,she even touched me up between takes.

After makeup was removed Ruth gave me a 10 minute head and face massage:blush:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Can't wait! I'm going to guess that based on your menu and seeing some of what they've done before, I'm going to make a guess that you will be shown with the movie "Blown away". Because that dish is sure to blow them away!
I just hope it's not "Tomorrow never dies" because I will be traveling that day and would likely miss it.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I hope it's not the Freshman. Wasn't that about cooking endangered animals?

I have TIVO, so I'm just going to record all of them.. Can't wait to see you in your makeup!:lol:


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Actually, it's about ripping off rich, unethical scumbags who pay dearly for the privilege of eating endangered animals, but are - instead - fed chicken.

Great movie!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Oh, that's better.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what a hoot! Hope you're having fun with it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

So what network is this on, Brad? Is it TBS or TNT??
Ann

____

Oops- it's on TBS. But those flix aren't listed as upcoming films.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah, I just looked at their website and don't see them listed. Do they ever list by the dish prepared?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Not sure why, but these movies will be broadcast on the WB stations.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Do you get to come up with the dishes on your own? or do they give your perimeters? How are you deciding what makes good "copy"?

Are the recipes published?


----------

